# Best Multi-Tool?



## matt_thatsme (Oct 20, 2010)

I have been reading through the packing list thread and a multi-tool is something that nearly everyone takes. There are soooo many multi-tools out there that vary greatly in weight, capabilities, etc. In your experience, what is the best compact multi-tool.....something that has a great balance between 1) being lightweight and compact and 2) being capable of meeting any need you might have on the trail?


----------



## quaestionis (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the crank brothers M19. Has a chainbreaker and all of the usual stuff. Light enough for me, and compact enough to fit anywhere.


----------



## Philius413 (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.lezyne.com/stainless-20-441


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I like my Crank Bros, its compact has a carrying case (so it won't poke holes in things) it has room for some bandaids in the case too, enough tools to get things done, and the chain breaker works good.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Another vote on the m19. My brother and his wife bought me one this christmas.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Topeak ratchet rocket:thumbsup: Best chain tool.


----------



## carguy4471 (Nov 24, 2010)

My better half got me a Topeak Alien II for X-Mas. I haven't used it much but seems to have everything one would need. The nylon case can also be mounted to a seatpost or headset. I'm a bit of a MTB rookie so take the recommendation with a grain of salt.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

carguy4471 said:


> My better half got me a Topeak Alien II for X-Mas. I haven't used it much but seems to have everything one would need. The nylon case can also be mounted to a seatpost or headset. I'm a bit of a MTB rookie so take the recommendation with a grain of salt.


+1 We equipped all the group leader packs with Aliens.

http://www.topeak.com/products/Tools/ALiEN_II


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

I like the Crank Brothers M10 and have one in a seat bag/luggage on each of my bikes (+ spare tube and Planet Bike tire levers with patch). The M10 won't let me rebuild my bike on the trail, but for the majority of my rides it is more than enough. If I want/need more (usually just a chain tool, and maybe a spoke wrench), I'll toss the extra tools in a Camelbak. Otherwise, everything I need is attached to the bike and I just need to add a water bottle.

I have an Alien (II?), and it is heavy enough that you could use it for a boat anchor. I carried it for a few years and never used the majority of the tools which is why I went minimal with the M10.

Consider where you are riding and what tools it makes sense to carry. Sometimes it is easier to just walk/coast back home/to your car than sit on the side of the trail and try to fix a break down. Also consider that the quality/usability of tools on multitools usually isn't as good as on dedicated tools. I mangled the T25 on my Alien trying to get a disc bolt out because the tool was soft as well as finding that spoke wrenches on multitools are dreadfully more difficult to use than a properly sized Park tool.


----------



## Snugglesthemonkey (Nov 10, 2010)

I have been thinking of picking up a multi-tool as well. The Topeak website states that the Alien III has better quality metal making the tools stronger. I don't know if anyone has experience with the Alien III. However I must say that it seems a bit overkill. I remember seeing Swiss Army knives that were just simply huge and quite ridiculous looking. Maybe something small with a few basic tools and run back to the house for everything else is best.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

anotherbrian said:


> Also consider that the quality/usability of tools on multitools usually isn't as good as on dedicated tools. I mangled the T25 on my Alien trying to get a disc bolt out because the tool was soft as well as finding that spoke wrenches on multitools are dreadfully more difficult to use than a properly sized Park tool.


I agree, it is why I don't carry a multitool any more. I myself had problems with T25 (by the way, it is not easy to find a good quality Torx wrenches even in dedicated folding sets). Poor quality Allen wrenches strip bolts and anyway I strongly prefer Allens with ball ends - never have seen them on multitools. I carry a dedicated chain breaker, and a few times had to help people on trail, who couldn't fix the chain with a multitool.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

I have the Crank Bros multi 19 which is a good all around tool.
It comes with a nice case and is compact enough to not take up too much space.


----------



## helix66 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm a n00b too, and prior to taking my first ride several months ago read here about what to take along. Reading all of the similar comments above I went for the crank brother's M-19. My first ride the chain snapped on the ride out, and was so stoked to have a chain tool! I threw away the case, imo it wasn't a weight issue, it seemed nice but not necessary.


----------



## Philius413 (Apr 22, 2010)

While I agree that multis don't have the strength of a dedicated shop tool, I don't think you should ride (far) without one--but you can only expect so much. They are designed to make minor repairs to get you off the trail rather than hiking out, but are not made for shop/home-quality repairs or adjustments. In my experience, the Aliens sacrifice strength for weight savings (returned 2 before I got the Lezyne), and some probably have more tools than you need (further using lighter/weaker materials to keep weight down). Go with something solid like the Crank Bros. as some have suggested, with only the tools you need for your bike. If you ride enough, you will one day be happy that you have it.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Shop tool is good for home and shop, it's not practical to carry them on the ride. Trail-side fixing is usually done by multi-tool. I sometimes carry 2-3 different multi-tools I have try quite a few and they are small, some how it just stay in the bag when I get new ones. 

I like the ratchet be cause it can get into many tight spots and can still put good amount of torque.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't get enough leverage out of the Crank Brothers chain tool without holding the lower part with pliers (which I don't carry on the trail), and the chain tool doesn't have a second fence to loosen sticky links. I used it on a 7-speed chain, if that matters. I have a Topeak Hexus 16, which is a good all-around tool with a good chain tool. For another bike I bought a Topeak Mini 9, which is great because it's so small (makes changing bottle cages easy) the only problem is the lack of a flathead screwdriver. With that I carry a separate Topeak chain (haven't had a chance to use it yet) tool and a set of tire levers.

I don't know or care which of these combinations of tools is lightest or smallest. I have relatively big saddle bags on my bikes so space is never a problem.


----------



## matt_thatsme (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the replies.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Another M19 user here. It's the best product Crankies sell by miles.

I've had one since 2006, chain breaker is a handy things to have.


----------



## WillTheGreat (Aug 26, 2010)

I've got a Crank Bros M17, which is similar to the M19 but it doesn't have a case, and it only has 1 phillips and 1 flathead screwdriver (the M19 has 2 of each). You can save a few bucks, and a few grams with the M17 if you don't need the extra features of the M19. Otherwise they appear nearly identical.

So far I have found the Crank Bros allen keys to be strong and fit tightly. Some poor quality tools don't fit well or are too soft which could damage your bolts. I have used the chain tool on the trail (I have 8 speed chain) and it worked great, though not as easy to use as a shop tool. Definitely better than pushing the bike 5 miles.


----------



## jelloseed (Feb 19, 2009)

I have the alien II and while i haven't used half the tools on there, i have to say the chain breaker is one of the best i have ever used.


----------

